# B.O.W. - Bethlehem Olive Wood can you be sure?



## SDB777 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have seen tons of this species of wood advertised, really....tons!!!

But my question is, how can you be absolutely sure it is from "Bethlehem", and not from say the town next to Bethlehem? 

Is there a noticeable difference between a olive tree grown in Texas or Spain as compared to Bethlehem?

After all, the city is roughly 49 square miles in size, and it can not be completely covered in nothing but olive trees. It must have a few buildings and roads and maybe a place for someone to work?(Take a look at Goggle Earth one time...)
Anyone can make a "Certificate of Authenticity", I have a printer in the other room and some crazy font stuff to work with....just saying?
The amount of cha-ching required to get a piece of this stuff might(I said might) make a individual substitute a chunk of an olive tree grown in a place in is easier to get it from.....



Does anyone have any insight to the above questions?
Any way of truly identifying a true 'from Bethlehem' piece from another place?






Scott (I am looking for some, but don't want to go on a trip to get it) B


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 17, 2013)

I have wondered the same- I have some Ca. olive and I know I cannot tell the difference. Just guessing but just like any other commodity-I am sure there are plenty of scammers. Hmmm I wonder if I show my olive a picture of Bethlehem ????????????????


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2013)

As far as I can tell, the only thing different about Bethlehem olive is it usually comes with a "certificate of authenticity" other wise its just olive wood like any other...


----------



## phinds (Nov 17, 2013)

As far as I'm aware, Fraxinus excelsior is Fraxinus excelsior is Fraxinus excelsior. It's always possible that woods from certain regions show subtle differences based on local soil/weather conditions, but I'm not aware of that being the case with any Fraxinus excelsior that comes from anywhere in Europe. I can't say about differences with those grown elsewhere.

Since the woods are indistinguishable, what do you care?

By the way, just FYI, here are some of the common names of Fraxinus excelsior

italian olive ash, hungarian ash, himalayan ash, olive ash, polish ash, oregon ash, one-leaved ash, french ash, black ash, belgian ash, ash, common ash, european ash, english ash, dark heart olive ash, swedish ash, spanish ash, slavonian ash, vanlig ash, weeping ash, vanlig's ash


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

I can sell you some TOW (Texas Olive Wood). It comes from the south bank of the Red River and I can provide a C.O.A. for you. It costs a lot more than Olive from the other 49 states but after all it comes with a hard copy C.O.A. straight to your home. If you order more than two boxes, we'll also throw in a nice set of hand made hand towels made in the People's Republic of China! Yes, straight from the orient! Also comes with its own C.O.A. And don't forget, all of our C.O.A.s come with a C.O.A. proving that they are in fact real C.O.A.s

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## barry richardson (Nov 17, 2013)

To be sure it's Bethlehem Olive, you just gotta have faith

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alan Sweet (Nov 17, 2013)

Kevin, make sure your COA signer has been properly trained and certified by the appropriate Texas authorities. (Do they still have to be able to drink a six pack of Lone Star in one setting? With out going to the john?)


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 17, 2013)

well I have the shipping boxes that came from Israel so Im certain my BOW came from there.... shipped to me by my friend who was over there


----------



## Kevin (Nov 17, 2013)

WoodLove said:


> well I have the shipping boxes that came from Israel so Im certain my BOW came from there.... shipped to me by my friend who was over there



Yeah, but I have several dozen BOW vendors in Israel that order my TOW all the time, and never ask for a COA - I have no idea what they are doing with all that TOW.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WoodLove (Nov 17, 2013)

lol..... troo


----------



## Molokai (Nov 17, 2013)

I guess that you cannot be sure if its Betlehem. Believe that it will better sell if it come from Betlehem or they think so. 
Kevin, can i swap some my olive for your Texas olive. Never seen it, but i believe it has some red lines

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Nov 17, 2013)

I think you can tell by the smell... Olive growing by a manger has a very particular scent... In fact, they used to call it manger olive, but sales were awful... Now they call it BOW, and they're selling so much that they have to import it just to keep up...

Reactions: Like 2


----------

